# Anatolian-Great Pyrenees Puppies



## Dewoverfarms (Dec 10, 2013)

I am expecting a litter of Anatolian-Great Pyr's. The pups are due in a week. I live in central Illinois. If anyone is interested please contact me. I am only asking $200 each. Both parents work on our farm. They are actively protecting ducks, chickens, sheep and goats. Any questions please contact me.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent you a PM


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

Also sent you a PM 

Would love to see pics of the parents


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh I would love one....but I live on the edge of town and roaming dogs aren't smiled on. Be sure to post lots of pics!


----------



## Dewoverfarms (Dec 10, 2013)

Puppy update! I was off by five days on my calculations. We have 3 boys and 3 girls. Please email me at [email protected] with any questions.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

SueMc said:


> Sent you a PM


I just sent an email too.
Congratulations on the puppies!


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats on the puppies!! Of course you will have to post pictures.


----------



## Dewoverfarms (Dec 10, 2013)

Email me at my direct email address. We have 5 pups available. 2 females and 3 males. Very healthy and strong. 
[email protected]

We would prefer not to let them go until they are 10 weeks.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, two puppies belong to me now! Great dogs, the mom is so sweet with her new babies. Very nice owners!


----------



## Dewoverfarms (Dec 10, 2013)

Puppy Update.
Only one male pup left.
Check them out on our youtube channel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGcP-xCyf5w#!


----------



## Dewoverfarms (Dec 10, 2013)

I've been blessed with all great puppy buyers. Just hope my luck holds with the last little male I've got left to place.

Now that they can see I'm going to spoil the crap out of them for you.


----------



## AnthonyF (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi there I am interested in the last one but am wondering if you would consider shipping him? If so let me know. Thanks


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

They are sure growing fast!


----------

